# what to do with a huge collection



## gusto (Oct 12, 2010)

Hello everyone,
   I posted this thread in another section of this site but didn't see the collectors corner section so I figured I'd post it again, sorry.. 

I was given a massive collection from a family member to try to sell because for health reasons and age he just cant continue with his collection. I added a photobucket link with 82 images but this is only about 25% of his collection, it's basically all I could fit in my suv in one trip without piling them. I just wanted some input on the cameras and also some suggestions on how to sell them. I understand selling a collection of about 300 to 400 camera's is a huge undertaking but I'm really not in a hurry. I'm just trying to figure out the best way to learn the camera's a little and test them and get an idea on price. I figure the best way to approach this is to sell the first bunch that I took then go get another bunch and do the same..

 Here is the photobucket link cameras pictures by gusto1 - Photobucket

Thanks Gus


----------



## Mike_E (Oct 13, 2010)

There are some nice cameras in there.

As far as learning and testing them, Google is your friend.

Generally you'll want to check that the shutters are working and accurate.  You can test the accuracy with a program called aduacity  ( Audacity: Free Audio Editor and Recorder )
by recording the sound of the shutter and measuring the time on the program.. for better details 'google is your friend .

You'll also want to check that the aperture blades move freely and don't have any oil on them.

You will also want to check that there isn't any fungus on the lenses, do a search for how because there are a couple of ways with examples shown

After going through all of this you should be ready to get with your carrier of choice for prices on shipping.  Do do this as you can loose quite a bit of money by underpricing the shipping.

After getting a handle on the shipping I wold go to E-bay.  You can search completed auctions for a general idea of what you should expect to get for each camera. (I didn't see anything that was rare enough to warrant your putting it on a different auction site)  Be sure to describe each piece accurately and set your reserve price at a comfortable level for you yet not so high to keep people from bidding.  You'll let a few get away for less than you like and a couple will pay you more than you thought.

Good luck with it.

mike


----------



## gusto (Oct 13, 2010)

Hello Mike,
   Thank you for all the advice, it will help out a lot. It looks like I will have my work cut out for me. To keep from getting overwhelmed I will probably just do a few camera's a week, it will take a while because I think he has about 300 or so total but that's probably the only way to handle this because there will also be a lot of learning I will need to do..

Now from my reading I was understanding that 35mm slr's cameras are becoming popular for students because professor's are starting them off with film. I also read that vintage cameras prices are starting to rise again, now if both off these are true would should I start selling the newer model slr's that I have first then start selling off the vintage camera's next (probably in about 6 months or so) about maybe there will be more of a market for these. 

  Thanks Gus


----------



## Mike_E (Oct 13, 2010)

Umm, no, not exactly.  To get in on the start of spring semester you'd need to have the slrs available before Christmas.  As a matter of fact you'd want most of your stuff listed by then unless you can get some of the medium formats listed before fall colors set in.  Which is right away.

In any case you should probably be through by February as the market will have fallen off by then and not rebound until just before spring (the price goes up when people are wanting to shoot- and contrawise of course )


BTW be sure to list the cameras in the proper sections.  If it can be considered 'vintage' then be sure to list it in there along with the standard section (the vintage section is where giving a good description of the lens and shutter will really pay off!)  If it's hosed list it in the parts section as you can generally sell a broken camera too.


----------



## gusto (Oct 13, 2010)

Thanks Mike for all your input looks like I have to start moving on this..

  Gus


----------



## Mike_E (Oct 13, 2010)

Glad to help.

I'm sure there are a few others that drop by here that will have some great tips too so stay tuned.


----------



## Mitica100 (Oct 13, 2010)

Hi Gus,

As a long time collector, I would dare say you'll have the best chance selling on eBay or other auction houses. From what I saw on your Photobucket list of cameras I would say less than 10 are collectible, the rest are either nostalgia items or user items. The most notable collectibles I've seen there are the Edixa and the Contina. Nostalgia=Polaroids and users cameras are all the 35mm and Medium Format film (Yashicas and Mamiya). Best bet would be selling these individually and selling the rest in lots of five. PM if you have questions of any kind.


----------



## gusto (Oct 14, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## j-dogg (Oct 14, 2010)

make me a deal on that canon f1 with the 50 1.4 ssc 

seriously I'm about to go buy one this weekend, I already set the deal up I'm not going to back out on the guy. Those fetch a good amount of money and the 50 1.4 ssc is worth some bucks too.


----------



## djacobox372 (Oct 14, 2010)

Many of those cameras shown are valuable.  My guess is you have at least $2k worth of cameras in the photos you posted, I'd be curious to see what else you have.

Nikon F = $175-300 depending on serial # and finder type (non metered finders are more valuable)
Yashica Mat = $220 if it works and is in good shape
Mamiya C3 = $250+ if everything works
Realist 35mm = $150+ depending on condition


----------



## djacobox372 (Oct 14, 2010)

Mitica100 said:


> Hi Gus,
> 
> As a long time collector, I would dare say you'll have the best chance selling on eBay or other auction houses. From what I saw on your Photobucket list of cameras I would say less than 10 are collectible, the rest are either nostalgia items or user items. The most notable collectibles I've seen there are the Edixa and the Contina. Nostalgia=Polaroids and users cameras are all the 35mm and Medium Format film (Yashicas and Mamiya). Best bet would be selling these individually and selling the rest in lots of five. PM if you have questions of any kind.



The Nikon F has a collectors following, and the mamiya C3 is getting popular as well.

The realist 3d are also becoming popular, as we're in a 3d fad these days.


----------



## gusto (Oct 15, 2010)

Thank you everyone for all your help, I'm starting to learn what the  cameras are worth. I just have to make sure what working condition they  are in, they all seem great cosmetically but I want to check out the  functionality and lenses. Now would anyone suggest taking a few of these  cameras to a camera repair store and having him test them, I've thought  about that but dont know what it will cost to check them out, really  just to let me know if they are in working condition and how the lenses  are. 



> seriously I'm about to go buy one this weekend, I already set the deal  up I'm not going to back out on the guy. Those fetch a good amount of  money and the 50 1.4 ssc is worth some bucks too.


 Thanks I did just check them out they seem to range from 100 to 500 on ebay but also not sure what category mind would fall into.



> I'd be curious to see what else you have.


 I'm going to get more this weekend I will post an additional link..



> The Nikon F has a collectors following, and the mamiya C3 is getting popular as well.
> 
> The realist 3d are also becoming popular, as we're in a 3d fad these days.


  Thanks I will keep an eye on the pricing for them.

Now I also opened up three boxes yesterday. I know these aren't vintage but there condition is excellent. 1 pentax and 2 canons and I'm not surprised that they might be brand new, I know he bought some of these cameras just to have them and never used them. here are some pictures of those 3 cameras.


----------



## gusto (Oct 15, 2010)

> Nikon F = $175-300 depending on serial # and finder type (non metered finders are more valuable)



  Is this a Non metered prism and also is this a good serial #   Thanks


----------



## djacobox372 (Oct 17, 2010)

gusto said:


> > Nikon F = $175-300 depending on serial # and finder type (non metered finders are more valuable)
> 
> 
> Is this a Non metered prism and also is this a good serial #   Thanks



Yeah, that's a non-metered/standard prism.  They sell for around $150-200 by themselves.  The metered viewfinders usually don't work so they're not often as valuable.

I don't know what serial numbers are valuable, I just noticed that the price swing for nikon F's is pretty severe, so some model years must be worth more.


----------



## gusto (Oct 17, 2010)

Thank you,  Yeah I'm just trying to do some research now on it and also a Edixa stereo i picked up yesterday, I did pick up a lot more cameras yesterday. I will try to look through the older ones and post a link to them, it's just getting to be too many at once. I did start putting the newer 35mm on ebay last week. I figure I probably got about a year or two worth of selling on ebay if I do about 3-5 cameras a week..
also I did find this cool little canon snappy thats probably brand new..


----------

